# normal vs good quality 3.5mm to RCA CABLE?



## Bangla

Bec i got an amp recently thinking to connect my dap to the amp,
I got a few question before i find 1
if i use 3.5mm to rca means it will bypass the dac on the amp and using the dap 1 correct?

because i iem using silver cable but my headphone using a Cooper cable, should i get cooper or silver 1 ?
or which type of cable above normally ppls getting?

Do the better affect the sound like the custom cable for our iem or headphone? Or just using the $5 is enough lol


----------



## herbigava

I would also like to know this. Just bought the meridian explorer I have read but not experienced that the USB cable does not make a difference. I am curious about the rca. Thanks


----------



## SECT

Connecting to your Amp via 3.5mm to RCA connection will bypass your Amps DAC. The DAC is engaged over a digital connection, usually USB.
For cables, i'm in the camp that believes you wont hear much, if any, difference unless you're using high dynamic headphones or speakers. 

all the recordings you like will have been recorded using copper conductor cables, a fantastic medium for signals to travel through.


----------



## veuxtres

I just bought a furutech usb a-b for my system, going to try tonight compare it with a 3 dollars lousy usb a-b, will update you guys is there a difference between a 60 dollars vs a 5 dollars lol. 
( ofcause the cable itself look alot nicer and built quality is better atleast)


----------



## veuxtres

Btw, just sharing my experience. 
For 3.5 to 3.5 ic cable between my dap to my portable amp does make a difference in sound. 
 5 dollars vs silver vs copper.

But no experience on usb a - b


----------



## veuxtres

After tried a few songs, it does affect the sound slightly between the 2 cables, not sure is there a bigger diff if spend on the even more expensive 1, lol.


----------



## Lorspeaker

i had the furutech GT2...more beefy than the regular stock cable.
  
 ===========
 http://www.amazon.com/Nuforce-Transient-Cable-Performance-3-5mm/dp/B003WR8ISE/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1389112708&sr=1-1&keywords=nuforce+cable
  
 this is a sleek looking cable...


----------



## herbigava

Thanks all for your responses. I will purchase a higher end rca and keep the stock rca. Thanks again


----------

